

This is how you promote an app - CWIZO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeLShjeD7Ps

======
CWIZO
Link to the actual app: <http://www.sis.si/my-measures/>

The guys in the video are famous Slovenian comedians; Slon (elephant) and
Sadež (fruit) (<http://www.sloninsadez.com/>), most known for their satire
comedy music albums. But if you don't understand Slovenian then I'm afraid it
won't be funny :) Or maybe you've heard this from them:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdS_0DdEL0s> (Taliban Reggae)

disclaimer: other than living in the same country, I have no association with
the authors :)

